# اريد مواقع معاهد عالميه للدورات الاتصالات الضوئيه والالكترونيات



## abadee (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد مواقع معاهد عالميه للدورات الاتصالات الضوئيه والالكترونيات




السلام عليكم
ياليت يا اخواني واخواتي الي يقدر يساعدني في ايجاد مواقع متخصصه في اعطاء دورات متخصصه في الالكترونيات والاتصالات الضوئيه

وياليت المعاهد تكون في اوروبا او شرق اسيا

واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## aimen123456 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اذهب الى صيد الماقع الهندسية 
هنالك لنك مكتوب عليه قنبلة العيد موقع بيه محاضرات على معظم الاختصاصات الهندسية


----------

